# Looking For Some Plans



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm looking for a Kitchen Pantry Hutch plans.

Anyone have any ideal were I can find some.

FishBone


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Norm has few plans on his website.

http://www.newyankee.com/getcategory3.cgi?Cupboards


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Something like this? This is a pie safe I made for the wife a few years ago, I substituted glass for the punched tin. I can e-mail you a set of plans next week if interested.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the link Too Tall.

Yes BritishSlave I would like them plans and thanks you.
You can e-mail them to [email protected].



FishBone


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

I will try to get them scanned tomorrow at work.



FishBone said:


> Thanks for the link Too Tall.
> 
> Yes BritishSlave I would like them plans and thanks you.
> You can e-mail them to [email protected].
> ...


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks,  BritishSlave


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Did the plans show up?


----------

